# Correct Hubs For Racycle Pacemaker 1898/99



## radsonne (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello From Gerany
 Is there anyone who can tell me how the correct hubs for a Model F pacemaker ( serial No 14 xxx) look like.
Sorry no better pictures the bike is at the moment  not at my home


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2016)

kool specimen, someone here should know.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 7, 2016)

I've never seen a Racycle with a  seat tube like that before!  Interesting ( I'm not an expert though )
Does it have a Racycle badge?


----------



## radsonne (Mar 7, 2016)

This additional tube is typical for the 1898 pacemaker . Sure it has the original narrow thread badge and Model F ist wiritten on the steering tube


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 7, 2016)

Just Wondering,,Isn't the Sprocket Different for Pre-1900 Racycles!!!


----------



## barracuda (Mar 7, 2016)

According to worldcat.org, the Virginia Historical Society Library in Richmond possesses a copy of the 1898 Narrow Tread catalog. Maybe give 'em a call!





Sweet ride, by the way.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 7, 2016)

What is the chainless behind it?


----------



## Wcben (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm not familiar with that frameset either. Also Racycle usually number the bikes (mines a model 83...) not "F-Model.  However, the hub set should be Thor, if you find an extra front, please think of me, I've been looking for years!


----------



## radsonne (Mar 8, 2016)

pelletman said:


> What is the chainless behind it?



That' a french Acatene Metropole from 1897.


----------



## radsonne (Mar 8, 2016)

barracuda said:


> According to worldcat.org, the Virginia Historical Society Library in Richmond possesses a copy of the 1898 Narrow Tread catalog. Maybe give 'em a call!
> 
> View attachment 293179
> 
> Sweet ride, by the way.



 Thanks

A few years ago I got help from Brian Doan who sent me a copy of the pacemaker1898 catalogue page. But it seems as he is very busy at the moment. What concerns your link to the library. I am in Germany I think a interlibrary loan is not possible.
Thank you for the copy of the advertising . This is the third different chainwheel  the catalogue picture your ad  an my racycle chainwheel. As far as I know the 1898 (or beginning of 1899?)  is the first pacemaker. so they might have changed a lot in the beginnings ? 
 The pacemaker is described as model  F a true pacemaker for country runs and road races. Sorry I can't publish it as  is not my copy


----------



## radsonne (Mar 8, 2016)

carlitos60 said:


> Just Wondering,,Isn't the Sprocket Different for Pre-1900 Racycles!!!
> However, the hub set should be Thor,



There is a notch in the fork eye ( Sorry thats The german expression) The part where the axle goes through)
Do the thor hubs have something on the cones which fits in the notch.
My hubs don't have it  that's the reason I don't trust the hubs


----------



## Wcben (Mar 8, 2016)

Not that I'm aware of.... I just know that the Thor hubs were the early option for Racycles.... It took me quite some time to find the rear "racing" hub, I'm looking for a matching front, I have two wood rims, I recall reading somewhere that the front was 32 spoke.... That would be ideal, I have an original Lobdell rim.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 9, 2016)

Kind of guessing European market Racycles in the day MAY have had parts that were not used in their American counterparts. Though, you sound like you have researched your bike quite well. Here in a link to the literature of the day in America as an FYI. Wish it was mine. There are not many of us here in Europe who collect American TOC bikes. Is there German literature available for research. Google translate fixes most issues with it not being in English.

https://archive.org/details/smithsonian?and[]=subject:"cycling"


----------



## radsonne (Mar 28, 2016)

Sorry for my late answer I have to apologise as I had  no free time to care about bicycles
filmonger
thanks for the compliments and the link
 I bought the bike about  20 years ago in the US so it is no European market version .  I never heared that racycles were sold in Germanyan  although I have a lot of German literature.  But a variation of the bottombracket became about 1898 very popular for most of the german  bicycles . The so called Gockenlager what means bell shaped cover bearing.
wcben thanks for tip with the Tor Hubs but i would like to be sure if they were used  too in 1898.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2016)

1900 the Cycling Age


----------



## radsonne (Mar 31, 2016)

filmonger
Thanks for the advestisings
Does everybody knows a collector named Fred Fisk ?
When I remeber correctly there was a lot of years ago an article about a comparable racycle
same colour, same pinstriping.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is what was on offer in 1898 ( from the Sporting Life 1898 ) - see Pacemaker.... No Hubs specified here



 

 

 

 

 




Pulled...to make it easier to see


----------



## filmonger (Apr 2, 2016)

Also Made In Germany...... This I did not know till now.


----------



## Wcben (Apr 3, 2016)

Great info Will, I did not know this either!


----------



## radsonne (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello Filmonger
 extremely interesting news
To begin with the 2ndt post: I never heard from german racycles  Although collecting more than 30 years I wil ask a friend of mine who did the best head badge and  brand resarch  with several thousand headbadges  produced in Germany
 Do you know the date of this article?
 Althouhgh I had little time to look deeper   i found The surprising news that in 1904 ,31 german bicycle makers produced crank hangers under license of the Miami Cycle MFG. This are the the "Glockenlager" I mentioned in my older posting. They are a  bit different from the from the racycles


----------



## radsonne (Apr 5, 2016)

filmonger
what concerns your 1 posting (1898 racycles
 Ther are several interesting points.
1. The models have a number as at the younger racycles, My racyle ist written Model F on the head tube
 Might it be older than 98 ? the adjustabele shoe clips are stamped Pat Jan 1898. But they might have been added later.
 In the introduction they mention that they introduced the large sprocket in 97 and the double arched rear forks too.
 My english is to poor to understand this. Does it mean the  tubes wich connect the chainstays and the seatstays ( where you can attach a  fix a brake?
 The latter is straight. 
 The pacemaker refers to the model 23 equipment
 What would mean quardruply reinforced _arched ouk crown_
 Does this mean the the fork?
 Thans again for your very helpful research


----------



## CARBOB (Mar 15, 2018)

If you ever want to sell this bike, I will pay your price. rmollno@permitcompany.com or PM me.
Thanks
   Bob


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Wcben (Mar 18, 2018)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> View attachment 773249



What are these hubs?,  can’t quite read the engravings....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 18, 2018)

Use a black light to read


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Mar 19, 2018)

Wcben said:


> What are these hubs?,  can’t quite read the engravings....



They are thor


----------



## Wcben (Mar 19, 2018)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> They are thorView attachment 773767




VERY COOL!  Thanks, hadn’t seen these variants before, most straight pull hubs I’ve seen were for Columbia’s, wonder if these were too... just as a reference here are the hubs I’ve seen associated with Racycle:

 They are all Thor and yes, they need plating to look anywhere near as good!


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Mar 20, 2018)

Wcben said:


> VERY COOL!  Thanks, hadn’t seen these variants before, most straight pull hubs I’ve seen were for Columbia’s, wonder if these were too... just as a reference here are the hubs I’ve seen associated with Racycle:View attachment 773774 They are all Thor and yes, they need plating to look anywhere near as good!



Gotcha these are for Victor. I use to have a set of those Thor hubs. I'll look around.


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 18, 2021)

radsonne said:


> Hello From Gerany
> Is there anyone who can tell me how the correct hubs for a Model F pacemaker ( serial No 14 xxx) look like.
> Sorry no better pictures the bike is at the moment  not at my homeView attachment 293074


----------



## locomotion (Sep 18, 2021)

radsonne said:


> Hello From Gerany
> Is there anyone who can tell me how the correct hubs for a Model F pacemaker ( serial No 14 xxx) look like.
> Sorry no better pictures the bike is at the moment  not at my homeView attachment 293074



wow, that bicycle is awesome
beautiful


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 18, 2021)

Wcben said:


> I'm not familiar with that frameset either. Also Racycle usually number the bikes (mines a model 83...) not "F-Model.  However, the hub set should be Thor, if you find an extra front, please think of me, I've been looking for years!



I'm looking too, need one for a tribute 1903 Racer.


----------

